# Duke vs. North Carolina



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Will it even be a good game?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Some injury reports...

Smith out, Thomas uncertain vs. UNC

Scheyer and Zoubek are also day-to-day.

And then...

Lawson leaves practice on crutches

Although I hear that's a fake rumor


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That Lawson rumor better be false. And TM you guys are playing better lately, it shall be a good contest.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Without thomas and smith playing and playing well it's hard to see Duke competing.They just don't have enough size as it is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Should be a good game, wish it wasnt on a sunday though


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This game just doesn't have the same feel that the game a month ago did in Cameron. They shouldn't pit these two against each other at this time of the year, with all of the other drama going on between bubble teams and in the conference tournaments, it kind of takes some of the focus off of this game.

I say that both games between these two schools should be played in February.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lawson is going to start I just heard.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TM said:


> Some injury reports...
> 
> Smith out, Thomas uncertain vs. UNC
> 
> ...


What do you think are the chances they meet again in the ACC tournament?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I understand Duke plays a small lineup, but that doesn't mean that they can't box out.

An offensive shootout as expected, 33-30 Duke with a few minutes to play in the 1st half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

maybe in wisconsin that's an offensive shootout,but down here it's just basketball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not too exciting a game. Really impressed by that Elliott kid. 

Tywon's been our best player these past couple of games.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> maybe in wisconsin that's an offensive shootout,but down here it's just basketball


So Duke shot 60% in most of the halves they've played this season?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke is deliberately keeping the score down.I guess you're used to people keeping the score down because they suck at basketball


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> Duke is deliberately keeping the score down.I guess you're used to people keeping the score down because they suck at basketball


Ouch. Way to talk tough on the internet.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tywon should be ACC player of the year.

Now the question becomes should the ACC champions get the number 1 ranking, or will they reward Pitt for beating Uconn even though Louisville are Big East champs.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they won't win the acc tournament so you won't have anything to worry about, HB


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Tywon should be ACC player of the year.


Tywon should share it with Toney Douglas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

but why? gerald henderson's better then them both. lawson goes out, they still finish in the top 2. henderson doesn't get hot, duke finishes in the bottom 4. enough with the unc non-sense.

btw, tony douglas is LEGIT!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TM said:


> lawson goes out, they still finish in the top 2.


hmmm...

Lawson's toe raises questions for UNC

btw, congrats to Lawson on the POY award. honestly was deserved.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We are cursed


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no. you guys are arrogant.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> Duke is deliberately keeping the score down.I guess you're used to people keeping the score down because they suck at basketball


Hey ya little slut.

How'd ya like that game on Wednesday?

When you reply, please use a complete sentence. Please put two spaces after your periods.

73-69.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

go sleep off whatever is affecting your brain


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Please put two spaces after your periods.


Actually, that rule is antiquated. It was necessary when using typewriters but not necessary on computers. Unless you are using it for a very specific purpose, one space after a sentence is fine and actually better.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha looking back... apel, you've had this bookmarked for months, maybe a couple years, waiting to use this, haven't you? hahahaha


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

APA formatting states that only one space after a period is accepted.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

.Worst.Bump.Ever..


.



. .


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> .Worst.Bump.Ever..
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Actually Diable is one of the most uninformed, and yet intentioanlly agitating ****s on this board. Good for apel to stick it into his face.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> hahahaha looking back... apel, you've had this bookmarked for months, maybe a couple years, waiting to use this, haven't you? hahahaha


Who does that?

http://www.basketballforum.com/college-hoops-central/341369-week-14-top-25-rankings.html


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> go sleep off whatever is affecting your brain


I should've known this was going to hurt your feelings. I suppose it's okay for Diable to rip on my team but when I fire back, it's not okay? Take off your Duke glasses and look at this from a 3rd party perspective, the kid had it coming...





TM said:


> hahahaha looking back... apel, you've had this bookmarked for months, maybe a couple years, waiting to use this, haven't you? hahahaha


Seeing how he made his post approximately 9 months ago, I guess a 'couple years ago' wouldn't be practical, now would it?

I simply remembered his post when he made it 9 months ago and made a mental note, knowing that if we were to win this game this year, I would come looking for it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Willo said:


> Actually, that rule is antiquated. It was necessary when using typewriters but not necessary on computers. Unless you are using it for a very specific purpose, one space after a sentence is fine and actually better.





TucsonClip said:


> APA formatting states that only one space after a period is accepted.


Gentlemen, 

I would be perfectly fine with one space. However, he fails to use any space at all! Making his posts look like they've been submitted by a 2nd grader. I would be more than happy with one space...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> .Worst.Bump.Ever..
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Maybe it is, but you've got to appreciate the payback, GT.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Actually Diable is one of the most uninformed, and yet intentioanlly agitating ****s on this board. Good for apel to stick it into his face.


Haha.

Thanks JN


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Maybe it is, but you've got to appreciate the payback, GT.


It's ok...I have a Dan Dickau thread that I saved and when he becomes the greatest PG in the NBA again I will bump it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i personally don't care what you two children do, so don't attempt to patronize me when you're the one acting like a baby by bumping this thread with a "nanny-nanny-boo-boo, we won" post



apelman42 said:


> Seeing how he made his post approximately 9 months ago, I guess a 'couple years ago' wouldn't be practical, now would it?



*November 27. 2007*

again, congrats on squeaking out a 4-point win at home


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> again, congrats on squeaking out a 4-point win at home


Thank you


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> It's ok...I have a Dan Dickau thread that I saved and when he becomes the greatest PG in the NBA again I will bump it.


No need for the sarcasm.

You see, the bump has nothing to do with me padding myself on the back. It has everything to do with the fact that the kid dissed my team, something I don't appreciate. I don't see what's wrong with throwing it back in his face.


----------

